# Printer DTG United States



## Clairax (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

I use Printful for my e-commerce site but occasionally I happen to have orders of big quantity. Do you know a good printer who would do the DTG (having Bella Canvas) on the United States?

Thank you a lot.

Clairax


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

It might help someone determine your needs. What is a large quantity? Time expectation from the providing of info to finished product? Drop-shipping involved? These are some items that determine timeline.


----------



## Clairax (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello AnACustomservice,

Big quantity compared to the request I have on my e-commerce site 

But I have from time to time requests for 200 t-shirts, 500 t-shirts maximum.

To know that in general I have a single color on my designs.

I don't understand the others questions. I'm in France and don't speak English very well


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Why are you not screen printing with numbers that high. If you are looking for a soft touch, there are some old boys on here who can probably provide a soft touch screen job.


----------

